# 2012 VW Jetta , VCDS does not allow me to clear airbag fault codes.



## SRSguy (Oct 16, 2013)

hi forum members.
i am working on a 2012 VW Jetta, it had light front end damage, right front impact sensor needed to be changed, because sensor broke. no air bag deployed says the customer. 
will when i connect my VCDS to jetta, in the Airbag system fault codes, area, i go to clear codes, VCDS gives me a messange " The request Clear Codes was not acknowledged by the control module. Please contact Ross Tech""
i cycled the power to see if that will help , no go. 
any ideas on what it could be?? why i can not clear codes.. 
<a href="http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/bucketwood/media/2179a328-b190-4243-a6b9-7335cde5d813_zps7ad1a03b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o748/bucketwood/th_2179a328-b190-4243-a6b9-7335cde5d813_zps7ad1a03b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 2179a328-b190-4243-a6b9-7335cde5d813_zps7ad1a03b.jpg" style=""></a>


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This is not an auto-scan..............


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

SRSguy said:


> hi forum members.
> i am working on a 2012 VW Jetta, it had light front end damage, right front impact sensor needed to be changed, because sensor broke. no air bag deployed says the customer.
> will when i connect my VCDS to jetta, in the Airbag system fault codes, area, i go to clear codes, VCDS gives me a messange " The request Clear Codes was not acknowledged by the control module. Please contact Ross Tech""
> i cycled the power to see if that will help , no go.
> ...


It very clearly says "Please Contact Ross-Tech".
So what you need to do is do full auto scan and send email to ross- tech.
They will tell find solution for you.


----------



## SRSguy (Oct 16, 2013)

i emailed tech support gave them the Auto scan.
for anyone here that might know. im posting the auto scan, maybe i could get help faster here in the forum.

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.2 (x64)
Data version: 20140212

Tuesday,05,August,2014,15:28:13:45286

Chassis Type: AJ (6N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 17 19 25 2E 56 77

VIN: 3VWDP7AJ6CM346825 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 1010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBU) Labels: 07K-906-055-CBT.clb
Part No SW: 07K 906 055 CJ HW: 07K 907 309 B
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G01 1156 
Revision: T4H06--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 78FF1B610B63ADDEA37-802D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 LF HW: 09G 927 750 LF
Component: AQ 250 6F 2041 
Revision: 00H97000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 800FF381D3B3651E1B7-80D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: B14B440C492608008D1322E6921E1061A70000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BF5046DFA5586C6CE5-802E

2 Faults Found:
02214 - Tire Pressure Warning 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 148
Mileage: 52605 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 02:51:24

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 14
Count: 29184
Count: 16401
Count: 49408
Count: 0
Count: 255
Count: 0

01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 156
Mileage: 52883 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.22
Time: 21:23:00

Freeze Frame:
Count: 16384
Count: 4
Count: 25088
Count: 8226
Count: 42752
Count: 64768
Count: 511
Count: 256


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 AQ HW: 5C0 820 047 AQ
Component: J301 Klimaanlage 0203 
Revision: 2001010S Serial number: 00000000646690
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FED203D7E2DEA6672D-803A

4 Faults Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 51506 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2023.14.01
Time: 00:01:37

00229 - Refrigerant Pressure 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 153
Mileage: 52603 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2023.14.14
Time: 14:41:44

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 52604 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 01:44:21

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 52604 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 02:25:55


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 937 087 E HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: BCM25 JLB H3 H66 0251 
Revision: B2066001 Serial number: 04371292111322
Coding: 7B994B9A08AB0B0008382000240884C500C2502E60000000300000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2F6DE03D7EADAA6632D-807A

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 AF HW: 6R0 959 801 AF Labels: 6R0-959-801.CLB
Component: J386__TSG_FT 004 3465 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 P HW: 6R0 959 802 P Labels: 6R0-959-802.CLB
Component: J387__TSG_BT 002 3464 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.022 H09 0007 
Coding: 180000

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 020000

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 D HW: 6R0 959 811 D
Component: J388__TSG_HL 002 3464 
Coding: 800000

Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 D HW: 6R0 959 812 D
Component: J389__TSG_HR 002 3464 
Coding: 800000

6 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 143
Time Indication: 0

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 19
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 52604 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 01:31:55

00447 - Function Limitation due to Over-Voltage 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 52605 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 00:00:23

01598 - Drive Battery Voltage 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 144
Mileage: 52605 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 00:01:03

03587 - Control Circuit for Starter Lock Lock 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 21
Reset counter: 144
Mileage: 52605 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 00:01:08

00938 - Switch for Electric Window; Rear Right (E54) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 52883 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.17
Time: 21:20:17


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 014 0808 
Serial number: 003GTM02GLM2 
Coding: 00003936
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01023
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360.rod
VCID: 3467EF519F8B89BE4FF-8061

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 HW: 5C6 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0027 
Serial number: 6940000Y1100008NVG04
Coding: 303241

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME37603063ZZZL

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME182F6163ZZZ-

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME24613914ZZZJ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME75063914ZZZP

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME7E281D13ZZZ0

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME3F4C1B18ZZZ7

5 Faults Found:
9444117 - Front Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor 
B101B 15 [136] - Open or Short to Plus
MIL ON - Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 52603 km
Date: 2023.14.14
Time: 14:36:45

13635840 - Supply voltage 
U1011 00 [008] - Voltage too Low
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 52604 km
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 02:59:13

9483264 - Seat Occupied Recognition 
B10B4 00 [008] - Function Restriction due to Undervoltage
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 52604 km
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 01:52:14

9483008 - Seat Occupied Recognition 
B10B3 00 [008] - Function Restriction due to Implausible Message(s)
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 142
Mileage: 52603 km
 Date: 2023.14.14
Time: 14:37:00

10485833 - Internal Control Module Memory Check Sum Error 
B2000 49 [136] - Internal electronic failure
MIL ON - Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 3
Mileage: 52883 km
Date: 2027.14.22
Time: 21:23:53


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 951 B HW: 5C6 920 951 B
Component: KOMBI H04 0604 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270201
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00123
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: 2A5BF1294D4FCF4EE53-807F

3 Faults Found:
9453330 - Outside temperature sensor 
B103F 1B [008] - Resistance Too High
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 52605 km
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 00:00:16

12669184 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 52883 km
Date: 2027.14.22
Time: 21:23:01

13635840 - Supply voltage 
U1011 00 [008] - Voltage too Low
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 52604 km
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 02:25:37


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 H66 0251 
Revision: B2066001 
Coding: 102200
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: F0EFA3412313759EEB7-80A5

1 Fault Found:
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 155
Mileage: 52883 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.22
Time: 21:23:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0604 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
VCID: EADBB1290DCF8F4EA53-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660515565 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 29590E254049C456EC9-807C

2 Faults Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 02:58:14


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AE HW: 1K0 035 180 AE
Component: Radio Prem-8 H02 0016 
Revision: -----16S Serial number: VWZ4Z7L3215418
Coding: 01000400020006
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 63C55C0D62E55E06E65-8036

3 Faults Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 12
Reset counter: 104
Mileage: 11642 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.09
Time: 20:52:48

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 52604 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 01:51:33

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 143
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2064.00.00
 Time: 00:00:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 F HW: 7P6 035 730 F
Component: TELEFON H09 2902 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007660584774
Coding: 0A10040000010110
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01719
ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
VCID: 3561D25594F190B6781-8060

2 Faults Found:
13635840 - Supply voltage 
U1011 00 [008] - Voltage too Low
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 52604 km
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 02:58:32

13893632 - Function Restricted due to Insufficient Voltage 
U1400 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 52604 km
Date: 2027.14.10
Time: 01:51:41


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Thank you for posting the scan.

Did you repair the faults first?


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, I also intended to ask you the same question Jack just asked you? 
Secondly you have a checksum in the module, I think you might need to change the module or do an airbag reset.
Cheers


----------



## SRSguy (Oct 16, 2013)

Ross Tech emailed me back. it was a bad SRS Module. replace. now i have to Fault codes. wanted to see if someone here can help me out.
let me run down what i have done to trouble shoot. i have try to reset Seat Occupied Recognition Control Module. i get a error when i press the go button in basic setting.
i take the steps security Access - 16,, put in code, then basic setting, reserve enter 0, then go .. from the Ross Tech wiki http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Golf_(5K)_AirbagVW10#Basic_Setting
i am stock. unless the control module under the seat is bad??? 






VCDS Version: Release 12.12.2 (x64)
Data version: 20140212

Thursday,07,August,2014,15:08:45:45286

Chassis Type: AJ (6N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 17 19 25 2E 56 77

VIN: 3VWDP7AJ6CM346825 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBU) Labels: 07K-906-055-CBT.clb
Part No SW: 07K 906 055 CJ HW: 07K 907 309 B
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G01 1156 
Revision: T4H06--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 78FF1B610B63ADDEA37-802D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 LF HW: 09G 927 750 LF
Component: AQ 250 6F 2041 
Revision: 00H97000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 800FF381D3B3651E1B7-80D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: B14B440C492608008D1322E6921E1061A70000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BF5046DFA5586C6CE5-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 AQ HW: 5C0 820 047 AQ
Component: J301 Klimaanlage 0203 
Revision: 2001010S Serial number: 00000000646690
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FED203D7E2DEA6672D-803A

1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 161
Mileage: 53168 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2028.14.10
Time: 23:31:46


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 937 087 E HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: BCM25 JLB H3 H66 0251 
Revision: B2066001 Serial number: 04371292111322
Coding: 7B994B9A08AB0B0008382000240884C500C2502E60000000300000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2F6DE03D7EADAA6632D-807A

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 AF HW: 6R0 959 801 AF Labels: 6R0-959-801.CLB
Component: J386__TSG_FT 004 3465 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 P HW: 6R0 959 802 P Labels: 6R0-959-802.CLB
Component: J387__TSG_BT 002 3464 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.022 H09 0007 
Coding: 180000

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 020000

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 D HW: 6R0 959 811 D
Component: J388__TSG_HL 002 3464 
Coding: 800000

Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 D HW: 6R0 959 812 D
Component: J389__TSG_HR 002 3464 
Coding: 800000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 HW: 5C0 959 655 
Component: AirbagVW10G 012 0805 
Serial number: 003END0777PD 
Coding: 00003232
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01017
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360.rod
VCID: EFEDA03D362D6A66F2D-80BA

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 HW: 5C6 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0027 
Serial number: 6940000Y1100008NVG04
Coding: 303241

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME37603063ZZZL

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME182F6163ZZZ-

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME24613914ZZZJ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME75063914ZZZP

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME7E281D13ZZZ0

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME3F4C1B18ZZZ7

2 Faults Found:
9445973 - Seat occupied recognition control module 
B1022 55 [137] - Not configured
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 121
Mileage: 53169 km
Date: 2028.14.11
Time: 00:36:00

9444625 - Safety belt switch - passenger side 
B101D 11 [137] - Short to Ground
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 53169 km
Date: 2028.14.11
Time: 00:36:01


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 951 B HW: 5C6 920 951 B
Component: KOMBI H04 0604 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270201
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00123
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: 2A5BF1294D4FCF4EE53-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 H66 0251 
Revision: B2066001 
Coding: 102200
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: F0EFA3412313759EEB7-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0604 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
VCID: EADBB1290DCF8F4EA53-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660515565 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 29590E254049C456EC9-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AE HW: 1K0 035 180 AE
Component: Radio Prem-8 H02 0016 
Revision: -----16S Serial number: VWZ4Z7L3215418
Coding: 01000400020006
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 63C55C0D62E55E06E65-8036

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 121
Mileage: 53168 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2028.14.09
Time: 03:37:27


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 F HW: 7P6 035 730 F
Component: TELEFON H09 2902 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007660584774
Coding: 0A10040000010110
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01719
ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
VCID: 3561D25594F190B6781-8060

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

9444625 - Safety belt switch - passenger side 
B101D 11 [137] - Short to Ground

You can have no faults before adaption.

Fix the switch then try........use VCDS blocks to isolate or repair manual.


----------



## SRSguy (Oct 16, 2013)

[email protected]_Parts said:


> 9444625 - Safety belt switch - passenger side
> B101D 11 [137] - Short to Ground
> 
> You can have no faults before adaption.
> ...


Thanks Jack
O i didnt know that. i will fix first. do you know if the safety belt switch is the buckle ?? because i check the seat belt it looks good, i even put resistors on the two plugs. it still gives me the B101D code.
what is the safety belt switch??


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

The belt latch switch/release......

Time to read here.....

www.erwin.vw.com


----------



## SRSguy (Oct 16, 2013)

i figure out why i would get the 9444625 - Safety belt switch - passenger side DTC, because the SRS Module was different. 
i got the right module installed. now im having trouble resetting the passenger seat.

could someone tell me , how to fix this error that im geting. im following the steps. no other DTC is present. nothing is place on the seat.

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.2 (x64)
Data version: 20140212

Tuesday,19,August,2014,15:43:25:45286

Chassis Type: AJ (6N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 17 19 25 2E 56 77

VIN: 3VWDP7AJ6CM346825 

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 1010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBU) Labels: 07K-906-055-CBT.clb
Part No SW: 07K 906 055 CJ HW: 07K 907 309 B
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G01 1156 
Revision: T4H06--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 78FF1B610B63ADDEA37-802D

1 Fault Found:
049489 - No Communications with Airbag Control Module 
U0151 - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2047.15.31
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 27.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.065 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 LF HW: 09G 927 750 LF
Component: AQ 250 6F 2041 
Revision: 00H97000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 800FF381D3B3651E1B7-80D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BJ HW: 1K0 907 379 BJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0121 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: B14B440C492608008D1322E6921E1061A70000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7BF5046DFA5586C6CE5-802E

1 Fault Found:
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 122
Mileage: 53169 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2028.14.15
Time: 23:16:19

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 12
Count: 25088
Count: 8226
Count: 43520
Count: 57344
Count: 511
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 AQ HW: 5C0 820 047 AQ
Component: J301 Klimaanlage 0203 
Revision: 2001010S Serial number: 00000000646690
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FED203D7E2DEA6672D-803A

1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 161
Mileage: 53168 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2028.14.10
Time: 23:31:46


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 937 087 E HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: BCM25 JLB H3 H66 0251 
Revision: B2066001 Serial number: 04371292111322
Coding: 7B994B9A08AB0B0008382000240884C500C2502E60000000300000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2F6DE03D7EADAA6632D-807A

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 AF HW: 6R0 959 801 AF Labels: 6R0-959-801.CLB
Component: J386__TSG_FT 004 3465 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 P HW: 6R0 959 802 P Labels: 6R0-959-802.CLB
Component: J387__TSG_BT 002 3464 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.022 H09 0007 
Coding: 180000

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H09 0013 
Coding: 020000

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 D HW: 6R0 959 811 D
Component: J388__TSG_HL 002 3464 
Coding: 800000

Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 D HW: 6R0 959 812 D
Component: J389__TSG_HR 002 3464 
Coding: 800000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component: AirbagVW10G 013 0807 
Serial number: 003GTD09WUWZ 
Coding: 00003935
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01020
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360.rod
VCID: 3467EF519F8B89BE4FF-8061

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 HW: 5C6 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0027 
Serial number: 6940000Y1100008NVG04
Coding: 303241

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME37603063ZZZL

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME182F6163ZZZ-

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME24613914ZZZJ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME75063914ZZZP

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME7E281D13ZZZ0

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME3F4C1B18ZZZ7

1 Fault Found:
9445973 - Seat occupied recognition control module 
B1022 55 [137] - Not configured
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 123
Mileage: 53169 km
Date: 2028.14.23
Time: 01:11:03


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 951 B HW: 5C6 920 951 B
Component: KOMBI H04 0604 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270201
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00123
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: 2A5BF1294D4FCF4EE53-807F

1 Fault Found:
12669184 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 162
Mileage: 53169 km
Date: 2028.14.15
Time: 23:16:21


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 H66 0251 
Revision: B2066001 
Coding: 102200
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: F0EFA3412313759EEB7-80A5

1 Fault Found:
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 162
Mileage: 53169 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2028.14.15
Time: 23:16:20


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H04 0604 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
VCID: EADBB1290DCF8F4EA53-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660515565 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 29590E254049C456EC9-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AE HW: 1K0 035 180 AE
Component: Radio Prem-8 H02 0016 
Revision: -----16S Serial number: VWZ4Z7L3215418
Coding: 01000400020006
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 63C55C0D62E55E06E65-8036

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 121
Mileage: 53168 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2028.14.09
Time: 03:37:27


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 F HW: 7P6 035 730 F
Component: TELEFON H09 2902 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007660584774
Coding: 0A10040000010110
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01719
ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
VCID: 3561D25594F190B6781-8060

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PhreshNes (Jan 26, 2012)

Today I had a sporadic fault with a POD/ wires checked out ok so i replaced the POD and seat heater element and got that exact message. I wasnt able to set basic settings on ODIS or VAG COM. I ended up doing a temp install with the old POD and I was able to set basic settings/ I would recommend looking into why you have a fault for the POD and replacing the POD which is that fleece mat(pressure sensor) also as per ELSA you must replace the heated seat element because it is glued together. hope that helps PS have fun with some hog rings lol


----------

